# 04-06 GTO fuel filler door removal



## SteveCV8 (12 mo ago)

Hi guy's,
First post and looking for help.
I have a UK small trunk CV8, 5.7 
Unfortunately my fuel filler flap/door paint has started to flake off, door handles too. Door handles aren't a problem as they are easy to remove, however the fuel filler door is another matter, I've unscrewed the three retaining screws but I cannot remove the roof from the car.
I've tried every way, almost closed, fully open, half closed etc but it will not clear the fuel tank filler neck?
Anyone here who has removed the door successfully?
any help will be greatly appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## SteveCV8 (12 mo ago)

"Roof" should read door!
Must proof read my posts and correct the auto prompts.


----------

